# WAR im Gamecheck



## rosabuffed (23. September 2008)

Nur 80% find ich ziemlich mies für so ein Game zumal WOW meist höher bewertet wird. Und WOW fand ich ziemlich öde und wenig anspruchsvoll.
Grad wollt ich mir die Box besorgen und jetzt bin ich wieder unsicher :/

http://www.gameplanet.co.nz/pc/reviews/132...e-of-Reckoning/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Amarillo (23. September 2008)

Nix da mit unsicher! Probier es halt aus und mach dir selber ein Bild.

Besser als WoW ist es alle mal!


----------



## Teugen (23. September 2008)

Naja heutzutage wird der Faktor Grafik gerne als einer der Schwerpunkte der Bewertung herangezogen. IMO hat WAR eine sehr schöne Grafik, die man auch mit eigener Treiberkonfiguration noch aufwerten kann. Aus der Natur der Sache ist die Grafik aber simpler bzw. zweckdienlicher als wie zB Crysis, FarCry 2 usw.

Ein MMO muß nunmal andere Daten transportieren als ein Sologame. Leider wird sowas aber gerne nicht erwähnt und damit können Spiele wie WoW und WAR kaum bei der Grafik punkten.

Ein weiterer Umstand ist es wohl auch, dass immer mit dem Branchenprimus WoW verglichen wird, wie WoW jetzt am Markt ist. Das WoW dabei 3,5 Jahre Lifeentwicklungszeit hinter sich hat wird halt auch gerne vergessen.

Generell sollte man vielleicht sagen, dass Tests von Onlineplattformen und Printmedien immer nur als eigene Anregung dienen sollte.

Wenn Du Dir so unsicher bist, dann warte doch noch solange bis eine Trial Version angeboten wird. In den Staaten gibt es die ersten Trialkeys über eine Gamestorekette. Dies ist sicherlich ein anzeichen, dass ähnliches auch bald in good old Europe verfügbar sein wird.

Evtl. hast Du ja auch jemanden im Freundeskreis, der es spielt und Dich vielleicht mal kurz zocken läßt.


----------



## Byrok (23. September 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Besser als WoW ist es alle mal!



nein, nein und nochmals nein


----------



## DeeeRoy (23. September 2008)

8.0/10 ist doch keine schlechte Bewertung!

Was hast du denn erwartet?


----------



## Amarillo (23. September 2008)

Byrok schrieb:


> nein, nein und nochmals nein




Troll dich ab ins WoW-Forum. Brachlandchat wirst du hier nicht finden.


----------



## Byrok (23. September 2008)

bist ja ein ganz ein lustiger oder? brachlandchat? haste viele erfahrungen damit gelle^^


----------



## risikofaktor (23. September 2008)

Sagen wir einfach WAR ist _anders_ als WoW und vorallem noch nicht perfekt.

Jeder der WoW bevorzugt sollte bei WoW bleiben und hier nicht über WAR diskutieren...bringt ja eh nix!


----------



## Dead206 (23. September 2008)

Byrok schrieb:


> bist ja ein ganz ein lustiger oder? brachlandchat? haste schon erfahrungen damit gelle^^



sagt jemand der so einen Satz schreibt und nichts begründet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Byrok schrieb:


> nein, nein und nochmals nein


----------



## Citti (23. September 2008)

Wer entscheidet diese 80% und wer gibt an das WOW das beste online spiel sein soll ?

Entscheiden musst du dich selber mein WOW ist bereits von der Festplatte und in den müll gelandet, schade um jeden cent den ich bei dem spiel ausgegeben habe !!

WAR braucht noch einige zeit bis es das wird was WOW im PVP nie schaffen wird !!!!


----------



## Krueger75 (23. September 2008)

Ich habe den Test auch mal überflogen. Ich glaube, dass die meisten Kritikpunkte dort gesehen werden, wo es Probleme mit der Installation oder technische Probleme im Spiel gibt. Ansonsten ist die Bewertung des Spiels ja recht ordentlich. 

Den Haupt - Kritikpunkt sehe ich ähnlich (auch wenn mir das Spiel sonst sehr gut gefällt !):
Wenn man in einem Jahr mit WAR beginnt, könnte es Probleme mit der schnellen Erledigung von öffentlichen Quests geben. Momentan betrete ich ein Gebiet und bin mittendrin. Das wird irgendwann in der Zukunft anders sein. Man wird sicherlich immer mal auf neue Spieler oder Twinks treffen, aber so regelmäßig wie momentan sicherlich nicht. Aber das wird glücklicherweise noch dauern, da dass für mich das Schönste ist. Ich logge mich ein und es ist .... WAR !


In diesem Sinne,
Krueger


----------



## pastranora (23. September 2008)

Byrok schrieb:


> nein, nein und nochmals nein




Doch mit Sicherheit, Wow hätte jeder 2 Klässler programmieren können der in seiner Jugend
jeden Tag die Teletubies anschauen muste. WAR ist was das PVP angeht einfach Genial
als auch beim Gruppen Spiel WoW hingegen ist eher wie nen egoschooter man brauch keine
Einzige Gehirnzelle um das zocken zu können (->Sieht man an den 50% China farmern)

bei war mus man sich schon anstrengen sind ist man in 0,nix tot


----------



## Derigon (23. September 2008)

Krueger75 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Test auch mal überflogen. Ich glaube, dass die meisten Kritikpunkte dort gesehen werden, wo es Probleme mit der Installation oder technische Probleme im Spiel gibt. Ansonsten ist die Bewertung des Spiels ja recht ordentlich.
> 
> Den Haupt - Kritikpunkt sehe ich ähnlich (auch wenn mir das Spiel sonst sehr gut gefällt !):
> Wenn man in einem Jahr mit WAR beginnt, könnte es Probleme mit der schnellen Erledigung von öffentlichen Quests geben. Momentan betrete ich ein Gebiet und bin mittendrin. Das wird irgendwann in der Zukunft anders sein. Man wird sicherlich immer mal auf neue Spieler oder Twinks treffen, aber so regelmäßig wie momentan sicherlich nicht. Aber das wird glücklicherweise noch dauern, da dass für mich das Schönste ist. Ich logge mich ein und es ist .... WAR !
> ...



auf leereren Servern, wie Talabheim, kommen selbst jetzt, wo alle durch die T2 gebiete rennen eigentlich nie PQ Gruppen zusammen, welche es auch bis zum Besiegen des Bosses schafft...


----------



## Dead206 (23. September 2008)

Krueger75 schrieb:


> Den Haupt - Kritikpunkt sehe ich ähnlich (auch wenn mir das Spiel sonst sehr gut gefällt !):
> Wenn man in einem Jahr mit WAR beginnt, könnte es Probleme mit der schnellen Erledigung von öffentlichen Quests geben. Momentan betrete ich ein Gebiet und bin mittendrin. Das wird irgendwann in der Zukunft anders sein. Man wird sicherlich immer mal auf neue Spieler oder Twinks treffen, aber so regelmäßig wie momentan sicherlich nicht.



Stimmt hast recht. da hab ich noch nicht so wirklich drüber nachgedacht. Ich denke mal das es so ähnlich wird wie die low level Instanzen in WoW. Man wird etwas warten müssen bis man mal eine vernünftige Gruppe zusammen hat. Außer man ist in einer kompetenten Gilde die einem hilft (abgesehen von OpenRvR Servern)


----------



## Haimon (23. September 2008)

gestern war ich mit ein paar leuten aus der gilde in den szenarios, als jemand bemerkte, dass sich auf seiner karte ein paar gekreuzte schwerter auftaten; das zeichen für ein open rvr geplänkel.

mutig sind wir dann da hingelaufen und -geritten. 

absoluter spaß! wenn jemand in wow ob des eher mäßigen pvp-systems keinen spaß mehr hat, sollte sich war anschauen. ich bin mehr als zufrieden.

aber als solo-spiel ist war denkbar ungeeignet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## risikofaktor (23. September 2008)

Hmm ich finde das nun nicht so ganz, man kann die öffentlichen Quests auch gut mit wenigen Leuten erledigen oder teilweise auslassen. Klar das leveln geht dann etwas länger, aber es funktioniert...


----------



## Mikehoof (23. September 2008)

Eine Wertung von 88%

Ich habe das Spiel gekauft ohne eine Wertung zu brauchen einfach weil es Zeit für was anderes war/ist und ich vom lesen in Foren einfach übezeugt war das WAR Spaß bringen wird. So ist es auch und nach ein zwei Patches wird es noch besser werden.

Ist War das beste Spiel der Welt? Wohl eher (noch) nicht aber ich freue mich auf den nächsten Aufenthalt in der Spielewelt und das zählt.


----------



## Areson (23. September 2008)

Also 8,0 von 10 möglichen finde ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt absolut passend. Eine gute Wertung und es steht ja auch da, das WAR noch ein ungeschliffener Rohdiamant ist. Ganz normal so kurz nach dem Release. Lass die Entwickler noch ein bissel am Game werkeln und es wird eine noch bessere Wertung bekommen.


----------



## tom1000 (23. September 2008)

also ich finds sehr geil....hab auch 3 Jahre wow gespielt.

anfangs wars echt komisch aber so ab lvl 8 gewöhnt man sich an das neue und dann machts mal richtig spaß.
mal anschauen rentiert sich also auf jedenfall

gruß


----------



## Nepokat (23. September 2008)

Citti schrieb:


> Wer entscheidet diese 80% und wer gibt an das WOW das beste online spiel sein soll ?
> 
> Entscheiden musst du dich selber mein WOW ist bereits von der Festplatte und in den müll gelandet, schade um jeden cent den ich bei dem spiel ausgegeben habe !!
> 
> WAR braucht noch einige zeit bis es das wird was WOW im PVP nie schaffen wird !!!!



Moin,

und wieder mal ein Posting bei dem man nur den Kopf schütteln kann. 

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wenn einer WOW zockte das er dann sagt ich bereue jeden Cent den ich ausgegeben habe.

Mh wer zwingt Euch ein Spiel zu spielen das ihr anscheinend nicht ausstehen könnt? Oder muss man es spielen weil man sonst nix im  Leben hat?

Naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ne Bewertung von 8/10 für WAR ist doch ne Gute Bewertung, 10/10 wäre ja DAS SPIEL, das jeder haben muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich warte auf den Tag an dem man WAR kostenlos antesten kann und werd es mir dann auch mal anschauen, also WOW Zocker bin ich mal nicht mit Vorurteilen wie andere behaftet ;-)

so long.....


----------



## Sonnendrache (23. September 2008)

tag,

also ich war von wow total abgefuckt nach ner zeit, hab dann HDRO gekauft gezockt spaß verloren,
AoC gekauft gezockt geiles game leider ohne end game bisher aber auf die seite gelegt, werd
ich bei zeiten wieder zocken wenn es soweit ist, dann Warhammer besorgt gezockt und in den müll
geworfen! ist nicht mein ding habe was anderes erwartet


finde, jeder sollte zocken was ihm spaß macht und net so kindisch über andere games herziehen,
ich zocke imo wieder wow da es wieder spaß macht...


so gude


----------



## WarNuts (23. September 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Troll dich ab ins WoW-Forum. Brachlandchat wirst du hier nicht finden.



Troll dich selber.

WAR ist anders als WoW. Aber nicht besser. Und nicht schlecht.


----------



## picollo0071 (23. September 2008)

Der letzte Satz in diesem Artikel sagt am meisten aus:



> Overall this is a good game and only time will tell if it is a great MMO.



In diesem Sinne,


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Lari (23. September 2008)

80% sind doch für einen ersten Test vollkommen in Ordnung. Ein MMORPG ist ja nicht statisch, so dass sich auch das Gameplay etc. immer wieder verändert. Sei es durch bessere Performance, Verbesserung der Animationen, Ändern der Skills...
Das Spiel ist für viele Neuland, völlig unbekannt. Im Test selber sind Fehler (Einwirkung der MEisterschaften ab Level 15 ist zum Beispiel falsch), die Installationsproblematik hatte ich nie.
Das direkt wieder WAR vs. WoW Geflame losgeht... damit hab ich ehrlich gesagt gerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadmaker90 (23. September 2008)

Hi,

wollte mcih hier mal zu wort melden im kampf WOW VS. WAR^^ ich finde diese diskussion bissl unnötig da wie schon über mir öfter erwähnt jeder zocken soll was ihm spaß macht nun zu meinem erfahrungswert.

Ich spiele seit der beta wow habs also von anfang an mitbekommen und mir hat wow am anfang unglaublichen spaß gemacht eigentlcih die ganze zeit naja bis zu dem einen tag bis bc nämlich rauskam bzw. bis sie für bc alles verändert haben das ehresystem, die raids, arena..... Nach bc hab ich eigentlcih wenige oder fast garkeine schönen erinnerungen daran habs weiter gezockt weils ja doch spaß gemacht hat aber ich fand und da geben mir viele pre bc spieler recht vor bc war wow einfach besser.

Sooo dann hörte ich von nem game namens Warhammer online und wie der mensch so ist wird er neugierig hab also von dem game im ts gehört und mir paar videos dazu in youtube und anderen Videoplattformen angeguckt und fand es echt lahm. Nunja hab mich dann überreden lassen von kumpels das ich es mir doch hole. Muss sagen zum glück die grafik ist hammer und umso mehr man in dieses game eintaucht umso spannender ist es für leute die auf denn vergleich oder denn kampf gegen andere spieler stehen genau richtig und auch der pve teil kommt nicht zu kurz.

Warhammer wird aber leute die wow gewohnt sind einfach mehr vordern einfach aus dem grund weil es vielmehr zu wissen und zu lernen gibt was aber sehr aufregend ist und viel spaß macht da man noch nicht weiß was auf einen zukommt oder wie dies und jenes abläuft. 

Fazit:

Wer hier meint er könnte aus sollchen online bewertungen was geben liegt falsch vorallem des mit denn fehlern is bei online games nie auszumerzen und für das ,dass WAR erst erschienen ist läuft es eh sehr gut am support könnte man sich noch mehr ein beispiel an WOW nehmen aber sonst echt super.
Zu denn fehlern naja wie gesagt es wird immer was geben man erinnere sich bei WOW einfach nur daran wie die server 3-4 tage down waren weil die putzfrau wasser verschüttet hatte oder sie die server falsch eingekabelt haben und solche dinge.

Würd sagen leutet testet es einfach selber oder zockt ma bei nem kumpel oder guckt nur zu 
für mcih hat sich WAR aufjeden gelohnt ob ich wow weiter betreibe weiß ich noch nicht ma sehen da kommt ja auch bald Warth raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem sinne 

<3 Deadmaker


----------



## makkaal (23. September 2008)

Ich hätte diesen Thread nicht öffnen sollen... verdammt nochmal... immer dasselbe, ständig dieses infantile Gefasel über die eigene Einschätzung der Qualität eins der Spiele, dieser hirnverbrannte Ton, der damit einhergeht, und nicht zuletzt diese waghalsigen Statements, die mich darauf schließen lassen, dass jeder, der sich aktiv an der Flame-Debatte um WAR/WoW beteiligt, nicht einen Funken seines Verstandes nutzt um einmal tatsächlich über diese ganze Situation nachzudenken.
Manchmal befürchte ich mich schämen zu müssen, wenn ich sage dass ich MMOs spiele.

Aber Fan kommt von Fanatiker, und der Großteil der Leute hier ist tatsächlich genau das.

BTT:
Ich empfinde den Test ebenfalls als überdurchschnittlich positiv. Mehrmals wird darin gesagt, dass es sich bei einem MMO um lediglich Zustände handelt, die auf Dauer ausgemerzt werden können. In meinen Augen ist der einzig relevante Punkt die Community - Sorgen mache ich mir auch darum.
Fakt ist allerdings auch, dass dies in älteren MMOs nicht unweigerlich nötig war. Man brauchte oftmals nicht "alle an einem Platz", damit ein Gemeinschaftssinn entsteht - der kommt letztlich von allein, wenn Leute gemeinsam spielen, egal wie.
Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Und nur weil in WoW (bspw.) in Bereichschats gelabert wird bis die Socken qualmen, heißt das nicht, dass es in jedem anderen MMO so (nötig) ist.

*zuckt mit den Schultern* Es ändert nichts daran: Wenn jemand überlegt, sich das Spiel zu kaufen, muss er sich letztlich selbst entscheiden. Ich kann's nur empfehlen, die 35,- auszugeben und es mal anzutesten.


----------



## Deadmaker90 (23. September 2008)

tja selber schuld^^


----------



## Citti (23. September 2008)

Nepokat schrieb:


> und wieder mal ein Posting bei dem man nur den Kopf schütteln kann.
> 
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht wenn einer WOW zockte das er dann sagt ich bereue jeden Cent den ich ausgegeben habe.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeeeRoy (23. September 2008)

Nepokat schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht wenn einer WOW zockte das er dann sagt ich bereue jeden Cent den ich ausgegeben habe.



Musst du auch nicht, keiner zwinkt dich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: ich hab es auch bei AOC bereut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronis (23. September 2008)

Ich habe schon einige Starts von Onlinerollenspielen miterlebt und noch nie war er so angenehm wie bei Warhammer Online.Man merkt das sich die Entwickler Zeit gelassen haben und es nicht vorschnell auf den Markt geknallt haben wie das zb Funcom mit Age of Conan gemacht hat.Es gibt immer etwas das man hätte besser machen können das Perfekte Spiel gibt es nicht und jeder muss für sich selbst herausfinden was er mag.Fakt ist das WoW so schnell keiner ablösen wird,aber das ist auch nicht nötig es ist genug Platz für mehrere Spiele da deshalb nerven mich die ganzen Diskusionen darüber was denn besser ist.

WoW hat mir drei Jahre viel Spaß gemacht und würde mein Interesse auf PvE liegen würde ich wohl auch bei WoW bleiben da  mir aber PvP im Team viel mehr Spaß macht habe ich mich für Warhammer entschieden.Beide Spiele sind Super aber sie Sprechen beide eine andere Zielgruppe an.

Mein Tip an alle die sich über Warhammer Informieren möchten ist der ein anderes Forum aufzusuchen.Buffed ist und bleibt zu 90 % eine WoW Community die in erster Linie alles andere was nicht mit WoW zu tun hat als schlecht abstempelt.Auch die Berichterstattung auf Buffed über Warhammer ist mangelhaft,da wird jeder minihappen über das kommende Addon veröffentlicht obwohl gerade ein Hammergeiles Spiel veröffentlicht wurde das kann ich wirklich nicht verstehen.


----------



## zergerus (23. September 2008)

Byrok schrieb:


> nein, nein und nochmals nein



ja, ja und nochmals ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doronar84 (23. September 2008)

Warum hier immer alle gleich mit wow anfangen müssen, ihr müsst doch alle mal kapieren das geschmäcker und meinungen verschieden sind echt kindergarten hier die wow spieler sowie die warhammer spieler.


----------



## Albatou (23. September 2008)

Noja, "im Grunde" ist Warhammer genau mein Spiel. PvP generell super spassig, Atmosphäre super. Allerdings ist das Spiel gerade mal halbfertig. Realistisch betrachtet noch nicht mal im Beta-Stadium, weil allein schon die Technik eher wie ne etwas bessere Alphaversion rüberkommt. Madige Optik, bei enormen Hardwareanforderungen (Crysis läst grüßen^^). Animationen, wie sie vielleicht 1995 aktuell waren. Hakeliges Gameplay. Strunzdumme NPC-KI. Und mal nicht zu vergessen: Tonnenweise schwere Bugs. Und das Tüpchen auf den "i", praktisch nicht vorhandener Support.
Selbst wenn man Fehler melden wollte, es wird einem so schwer gemacht wie es nur geht. Kein Forum und ein Ingame-Formular, auf dem oben drüber quasi steht "Schreib was du willst, liest eh niemand!". Was dann auch dazu passt, dass man das Problem in ca 150 Buchtaben beschreiben muss.

Mythic kommt mir vor wie ein Kleinkind, das sich die Augen zuhält und meint, was es nicht sieht existiert nicht...


----------



## DeeeRoy (23. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Noja, "im Grunde" ist Warhammer genau mein Spiel. PvP generell super spassig, Atmosphäre super. Allerdings ist das Spiel gerade mal halbfertig. Realistisch betrachtet noch nicht mal im Beta-Stadium, weil allein schon die Technik eher wie ne etwas bessere Alphaversion rüberkommt. Madige Optik, bei enormen Hardwareanforderungen (Crysis läst grüßen^^). Animationen, wie sie vielleicht 1995 aktuell waren. Hakeliges Gameplay. Strunzdumme NPC-KI. Und mal nicht zu vergessen: Tonnenweise schwere Bugs. Und das Tüpchen auf den "i", praktisch nicht vorhandener Support.
> Selbst wenn man Fehler melden wollte, es wird einem so schwer gemacht wie es nur geht. Kein Forum und ein Ingame-Formular, auf dem oben drüber quasi steht "Schreib was du willst, liest eh niemand!". Was dann auch dazu passt, dass man das Problem in ca 150 Buchtaben beschreiben muss.
> 
> Mythic kommt mir vor wie ein Kleinkind, das sich die Augen zuhält und meint, was es nicht sieht existiert nicht...



Entweder ist das Ironie oder man kann dich nicht ernst nehmen, was du da schreibst!


----------



## Pente (23. September 2008)

Ich finde die Wertung auch ok. Da ist noch Luft nach oben. Die Entwickler müssen nun echt vollgas geben und die Spieler weiterhin begeistern. Es gibt noch viele kleinere und ein paar größere Baustellen in diesem Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Grundstein ist auf jeden Fall gelegt und WAR hatte wirklich ein sehr guten Start. Jetzt liegt es an den Entwicklern was sie da noch drauß machen.


----------



## WoozaH (23. September 2008)

Genau und vorallem halten sich die Bugs wirklich in Grenzen. Also ich finde den Start gelungen und bin zufrieden. Nur kann ich nicht verstehn, wie ungefähr 10000000... andere auch, dass alle, die Probleme mit Sachen in WAR haben, alles gleich mit WoW zu vergleichen. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt richtig Niveaulos ein neues Spiel mit einem schon Vorhandenen (glaube schon 3 Jahre alten) Spiel so in Verbindung zu bringen...

So on...

Mfg 

Woo


----------



## Snoggo (23. September 2008)

Ich spiele seit knapp 15 Jahren Warhammer, sowohl diverse Tabletops als auch das Rollenspiel.

Für mich war bereits mit der Ankündigung klar, das ich es kaufen werde.
Am Tag der CE-Vorbestellung habe ich direkt 2 Ausgaben geordert, eine für meine Frau, einfach nur, weil ich wusste, sie will dann auch.

Für mich ist das ganze die Erfüllung eines Kindheitstraums, weil ich so nun "wirklich" in der Action von Warhammer sein kann, und das zählt für mich.
Das Spiel könnte eine 0%-Wertung bekommen irgendwo, es wäre mir egal und wird trotzdem erstmal so lange gespielt, wie es mir Spass macht.

Ultima Online hat mir Spass gemacht (und tut es immer noch).
Daoc hat mir Spass gemacht (Super PvP).
WoW hat mir Spass gemacht (Verliert an Luft in den letzten Monaten eines Addons, aber das PVE war nett).
Hdro hat mir auch Spass gemacht (sehr schönes RP, wie ich es seit UO nicht mehr erlebt hab).

Und nun ist erst einmal WAR dran, und es macht auch eine Menge Spass.
Momentan spiel ich trotz closed/open Beta und Headstart diverse Klassen parallel, auch diejenigen die mir wenig vertraut sind (Jüngerin z.B. ist so im Warhammer Kontext nicht vorhanden), weil ich mich partou nicht entscheiden kann.

Mehr zählt für mich persönlich erst einmal nicht.


----------



## Norei (23. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> BTT:
> Ich empfinde den Test ebenfalls als überdurchschnittlich positiv. Mehrmals wird darin gesagt, dass es sich bei einem MMO um lediglich Zustände handelt, die auf Dauer ausgemerzt werden können. In meinen Augen ist der einzig relevante Punkt die Community - Sorgen mache ich mir auch darum.
> Fakt ist allerdings auch, dass dies in älteren MMOs nicht unweigerlich nötig war. Man brauchte oftmals nicht "alle an einem Platz", damit ein Gemeinschaftssinn entsteht - der kommt letztlich von allein, wenn Leute gemeinsam spielen, egal wie.


Beide hier verlinkten Tests zeigen, dass es viele positive Dinge hat, dass es aber auch Nachteile gibt.
Die Punkte, die erwähnt sind:
- Abhängig von Serverauslastung/Balance
Wenn WotLK rauskommt, wird es vermutlich einen (kurzfristigen?) Einbruch geben. Und PvP macht ohne Gegner einfach nicht so viel Spaß. Ob das zu einer Abwärtsspirale führt, müssen wir sehen.
- Purer Grind
Man wird die nächsten Monate in WAR nichts anderes machen als die (immer gleichen) Gegner niederzumachen. Auch wenn das momentan den meisten Spaß macht, muss sich zeigen, ob das 6 Monate anhält (zusammen mit Punkt 1 relativ riskant).
- Fehlende Kommunikation
Für die Endstufen in höheren Leveln braucht man definitiv Kommunikation, da kann nicht mal schnell eine PUG kommen und den Boss legen. Beigebracht wird einem aber, wie man alles ohne Kommunikation machen kann. 

WAR ist sicherlich eine positive Ausnahme im sonstigen MMO-Einerlei und für mich das Gegenstück zu HdRO, das sehr PvE lastig ist (und dabei auf seine Art auch ein hervorragendes MMO). Es ist nicht der Angriff auf WoW und viele, die jetzt gestartet sind, werden nicht auf Dauer dabei bleiben. Der Rest wird eine eingeschworene Gemeinschaft bilden und dem Spiel eine langfristige Zukunft sichern, wenn Mythic und GOA es nicht verbocken.


----------



## ImoenViA (23. September 2008)

Wie ich schon oft sagte, einige von uns kennen Mythic schon 7 Jahre lang. DAoC.. was für eine geile Zeit...
Wir wissen das kein MMORPG perfekt ist wenn es raus kommt, aber eins wissen wir: Wir konnten uns immer
auf Mythic verlassen...

- Kostenlose Addons
- Regelmäßige Patches und Verbesserungen
- Kostenpflichtige Addons die das Geld wert waren und 1-2 Jahre später kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt wurden
- Sehr viel Engagement in Bezug auf die Community (Sie hatten für alles ein offenes Ohr)


Von daher seh ich in eine gute Zukunft von Warhammer und ich werde auch aus Nostalgischen Gründen
das angebotene Kombi Pack von DAOC und Warhammer zulegen. Nicht weil ich zuviel zeit hab, eher weil
mir meine alten Chars in DAoC und das unglaubliche Feeling in einem Mythic Game so ans Herz gewachsen ist.


----------



## zadros (23. September 2008)

Versteif dich nicht zu sehr auf Zahlen - der letzte Teil im Test sagt:



> Overall this is a good game and only time will tell if it is a great MMO.



ist doch ein super Satz oder?


----------



## Albatou (23. September 2008)

Wo ich mal gespannt drauf bin, ist ne Wertung von den WoW-Kiddys bei PC-Games. Ich liebe es, wie die sich immerzu widersprechen. In der letzten Ausgabe war vom selben Redakteur ein Artikel über die Wotlk-Beta, Fazit: Super geil, beste wo gibt, blabla. Und ein Artikel über WAR, Fazit: Er hofft, dass die WoWler wechseln werden. Lol... Aber was kann man auch von einem Spielemagazin erwarten, das WoW die beste, jemals vergebene Wertung von 94% verpasst... Von Grafikdemo Crysis ganz zu schweigen^^


----------



## Mandolito (23. September 2008)

meiner Meinung nach sind die Gamebewertungen eh nicht allzu aussagekräftig. Viele Super-Kinoknaller mit Überbewertungen sind meistens der letzte Mist.
Ich würde WAR gerne mal antesten, gibts eine Trialversion oder Gästepass oder sowas ?


----------



## Khorgarjin (23. September 2008)

Auch ich würde WAR zocken. Nur derzeit habe ich kein interesse darn. Es fehlen erstens alle Klassen, was mich richtig stört Dann sind noch einige Hauptstädte nicht vorhanden. Klar einigen stört es nicht, mich schon. Daher würde ich das Spiel nur mit Testacc testen und kein Geld dafür ausgeben. Dazu ist eigentlich nur der RVR Content wirklich genial und ein guter GRund für WAR, neben der Lizens. Doch am Ende ist es das gewesen. Die PQ sind halt eben nur eingebaut wurden, weil einige sowas gern haben, aber das ist ja kein Grund für WAR. Dennoch das Item Prinzip ist an WOW angelegt, ich kann ja leider nicht beurteilen wie schnell man Renown bekommt. Aber sowas kann sich entwickeln. Ich hoffe das WAR ein Testacc bekommen wird. Dann werde ich es auf jeden Fall testen, da es mich schon reiz im RVR als Tank unterwegs zu sein.
Dennoch sollte jeder seine Meinung bilden und nicht die Meinung von Seiten oder Zeitungen nehmen. Denn diese können ja auch bezahlt werden oder kostenlose Dinge bekomme, wenn sie für das Produkt werben. Daher sollte jeder seine Meinung über ein Spiel bilden. In einigen Foren kann man ja die Spieler Meinungen lesen und einige sind mit gewissen Dingen noch nicht zufrieden, denoch sind das Anfangsprobleme. Balanced von Klassen, Itemstast, Skills und Gelände das ist aber normal am Anfang.


----------



## Tulio71 (23. September 2008)

Also ich finde 80% trifft es relativ gut, imho.

Zuerst: ich bin 31 und aktuell in T4, also den letzten 3 Zonen vor den Städten bei den jeweiligen Rassen.

Negativ ist mir aufgefallen:

PvE:

- PVE nur zum Leveln da, gibt nur 3 Arten von Quests. 
- Monster AI ist jämmerlich
- Loottables sind mickrig. WAR hat wirklich wenig Gegenstände (von Pflanzensamen mal abgesehen)
- Sehr schematischer Aufbau. Man wird von Questhub zu Questhub geschickt, dazwischen liegen die PQs. Man grast also quasi die Chapters ab
- Viele Bugs. Ab T3 häufen sich Schlampigkeiten wie nicht funktionierende Quests, Pathing Fehler, Mobs im Boden, Spawnfehler (Überspawn) und dergleichen
- nur 3 Dungeons und die sind grenzwertig com content. Keine Raids

PvP:

- offenes RVR wurde aufgrund der Beschwerden der Spiele an das Spiel geflickt. Aus Obelisken wurden Fahnen, man hat irgendwo die Keeps reingedrückt. Das merkt man am Gesamtkonzept
- Balancing Probleme der Klassen. Da steckt noch viel Arbeit drin

Generell:

- Technisch scheint sich Mythic ein Eigentor geschossen zu haben: man macht große Zonen über 3 Kontinente verteilt, aber wenn die Leute sich irgendwo konzentrieren, treten Lags und Warp-Effekte auf. Man versucht die Population niedrig zu halten und die Server zu clonen, aber irgendwann ist jeder 40 und man trifft sich wieder auf einem Fleck.
- die UI ist okay, hat aber etliche Längen. Mag durch Addons zu kompensieren sein.
- Bugs technischer Natur. BSDOS, Crashes auf den Desktop, Installationsprobleme. Nicht unüblich, aber es haben doch eine Menge Leute Probleme, zu spielen.


Positiv:

- ich weiß nicht, was alle meckern, aber die Grafik ist für den Anspruch, dass die engine hunderte von Leuten ohne Texturlags darstellen muss, einfach grandios und lässt WOW ziemlich bieder dastehen
- Die Outdoors Zonen haben begnadete Schauplätze, nie habe ich an spektakuläreren Orten gekämpft, sehr atmosphärisch!
- das Buch des Wissens ist unglaublich genial und motivierend und in seiner Form und Idee fast perfekt
- das Alleinstellungsmerkmal PQ ist auch fordernd. Gibt noch paar Ecken, wie die Contributionberechnung nur aus Stage 3 und den Loot im allgemeinen, aber ansonsten klasse Idee
- das Warhammer Scenario, die Lore und die Stimmung ist gut eingefangen. Super gemacht
- die PvP-Scenarien: die kann man von den Arealen und verschiedenen Aufgaben wohl nicht genug loben. Jedes Tier hat seinen eigenen Charm und ich denke sie sind das herausragenste Merkmal in dem Spiel

Das wäre mein Eindruck im Groben. Mir sind noch viele kleine Stärken und Schwächen aufgefallen, aber es ist z.B. müßig zu debatieren, ob eine fehlende /sit - Animation jetzt wirklich einen Unterschied macht.
Insgesamt habe ich den Eindruck, dass das Spiel etwas "kurz" ist, sieht man mal vom Renown-Level 80 ab. PvE hat ein hardcore Spiele in 8-10 Tagen /played komplett durch.

Ich hätte dem Spiel auch 80% gegeben und denke, da steckt noch Potential drin. Bisschen bugfixing, am content feilen und schon gehen wir auf die 90 zu.


----------



## Marsdawn (23. September 2008)

Und wenns nur 10% bekommt ... Hauptsache, mir gefällt das Spiel. Ausserdem finde ich 80% sehr gut und auch kritischer wie 94%, was ja auch seeehr unabhängig benotet wäre. Und auch nicht zu verachten, so ne *schwache* Benotung hält die Powersuperduperlevel Trolle fern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthrazides (23. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Ich hätte diesen Thread nicht öffnen sollen... verdammt nochmal... immer dasselbe, ständig dieses infantile Gefasel über die eigene Einschätzung der Qualität eins der Spiele, dieser hirnverbrannte Ton, der damit einhergeht, und nicht zuletzt diese waghalsigen Statements, die mich darauf schließen lassen, dass jeder, der sich aktiv an der Flame-Debatte um WAR/WoW beteiligt, nicht einen Funken seines Verstandes nutzt um einmal tatsächlich über diese ganze Situation nachzudenken.
> Manchmal befürchte ich mich schämen zu müssen, wenn ich sage dass ich MMOs spiele.



MUAHAHA! Genauso gehts mir auch! Früher hab ich immer ein Problem damit gehabt, Unbedürftigen mein Hobby "Rollenspiel" zu erklären und mich geschämt, mit den ganzen Honks auf den Cons rumzuschlurfen. Aber weißt Du was? Die konnte man wenigstens mal über den Tisch ziehen wenn sie frech wurden. Leider scheint die ganze Computerspielszene (nicht nur die MMOs) den asozialen Bodensatz der Gesellschaft anzuziehen, der hier (leider) keine Konsequenzen befürchten muß. Die werdens nicht lernen, nie. Man kann nur hoffen, das sie in ihren muffigen Zimmern bleiben, hinter runtergezogenen Rollläden vor sich hinstinken und den Rest der Welt unbehelligt lassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keen. (23. September 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> ... Dennoch das Item Prinzip ist an WOW angelegt, ich kann ja leider nicht beurteilen wie schnell man Renown bekommt. Aber sowas kann sich entwickeln.




was viele immer wieder vergessen , inklusive dir, ist wohl dass es auch mmo's vor wow gab die dieses mitgeprägt haben.
aber das scheinen viele gewollt zu verdrängen um ihr hochheiliges spiel auf ein unantastbares podest zu stellen an das ja niemand rütteln darf und sobald ein spiel nur in die nähe kommt, oder ihr der meinung seid es wird gefährlich, sucht man jedes kleine detail raus was noch nicht ganz fertig ist oder fehlt um das eigene lieblingsspiel besser darstehen zu lassen..

(mal ausgenommen dich Khorgarjin, lobenswert, dass auch leute ohne großen vorbehalt neues entdecken wollen und sich den schritt wagen auch mal über den tellerrand des üblich hinaus zu schauen)

generell muss ich sagen, dass ich solche tests nur subjektiv betrachte, was performance und inhalt angeht.
wie ein vorposter schon sagte, gute wertung heisst nich automatisch auch gut für alle, sondern nur von diesen testern für so gut empfunden, oder so schlecht..

meine meinung zu war:
jeder der interesse an pvp (bzw rvr) hat , sollte sich das spiel auf jedenfall mal anschaun, nur nicht in diesem moment, da er sonst einen eventuell falschen eindruck bekommt.
diejenigen die sich unschlüssig sind sollen auf einen testaccount warten, die escheinbar schon in amiland zu geben scheint.
bis dahin wird das spiel auch einige patch-prozesse durchlaufen haben, was der spielbarkeit und dem eigentlichem sinn des spiels *spaß zu machen* verbessert (was auch 3/4 der leute hier zu vergessen scheinen, dass das ganze nur ein spiel/hobby ist)


----------



## Ekkiman (23. September 2008)

Wann lernen es die Leute das es niemanden weiterbringt sich gegenseitig anzumachen uund als WoW/War-Fanboy zu beschimpfen. 

Beide Spiele haben ihren Reiz. Was WoW nicht an PVP hat, das macht es durch den abwechslungsreichen PVE-Content und die vielen Instanzen wieder wett und umgekehrt. 
Auch diese endlose Diskussion WAR wäre ja nur ein WoW-Klon könnte endlich mal ein Ende finden. Ja, auch bei WAR hat man Aktionsleisten und ja, auch bei WAR sind da Symbole mit Fähigkeiten drauf und ja, es gibt eine Minimap und ja, es gibt eine Gesundheitsanzeige. Was soll man da auch anderes machen, wo es sich doch bewährt hat. Oder würdet ihr sagen BMW klont auch Mercedes-Fahrzeuge weil das Lenkrad nicht auf dem Rücksitz eingebaut ist?
Das alles ist aber auch keine Erfindung von WoW gewesen. Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, Rollenspiele gab es schon vor WoW und auch die hatten das schon. Ja, es mag für viele Menschen hier komisch klingen, aber es gibt Menschen da draußen die sich nächtelang in rundenbasierten Kämpfen durch diverse Dungeons geklopft haben. Quasi eine Art des PC-Spiels für das man sich schon mehr berufen fühlen musste um Spass daran zu finden. Nicht zuletzt deswegen führten wir jahrelang ein Nischendasein, während sich Horden von Spielern auf Hitlers Pixel bei Wolfenstein gestürzt haben.
Also hört auf zu reden und uns was von Rollenspielen zu erzählen wenn ihr vielleicht gerade mal mit BC bei WoW angefangen habt und nun meint ihr seid die großen Kenner.


----------



## Smithérs (23. September 2008)

Mandolito schrieb:


> meiner Meinung nach sind die Gamebewertungen eh nicht allzu aussagekräftig. Viele Super-Kinoknaller mit Überbewertungen sind meistens der letzte Mist.
> Ich würde WAR gerne mal antesten, gibts eine Trialversion oder Gästepass oder sowas ?




Nein, es gibt imo noch keine, jedoch habe ich vorhin shcon gelesen das die ersten Keys auf der anderen Seite des Wassers schon rausgegangen sind. Also würd eich nochmla ne Monat oder emhr abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tumasz (23. September 2008)

als dieser kampf zwischen wow und war... lasst doch jeden spielen das was er mag. Langsam kommts wir vor als wären die wowler neidisch das warler war spielen und umgekehrt.

ich zb spiele beide spiele wen ich lust hab wow und wen ich lust hab war. Je nach situation.


----------



## Pacster (23. September 2008)

rosabuffed schrieb:


> Nur 80% find ich ziemlich mies für so ein Game zumal WOW meist höher bewertet wird. Und WOW fand ich ziemlich öde und wenig anspruchsvoll.
> Grad wollt ich mir die Box besorgen und jetzt bin ich wieder unsicher :/
> 
> http://www.gameplanet.co.nz/pc/reviews/132...e-of-Reckoning/
> ...




Ich denke einfach das nach AoC die Leute gemerkt haben das nicht die ersten 2 Wochen zählen sondern wie es danach weitergeht. Da die Langzeitmotivation bei WAR doch eher kritisch zu sehen ist(öffentliche quests sind nichts anderes als dailies und werden schnell öde. RvR funktioniert auf Dauer nur wenn die Seiten halbwegs ausgeglichen sind und immer wieder neue Motivation geschaffen wird. Von ersterem ist WAR aber offenbar derzeit extrem weit entfernt...letzteres sieht man erst mit den nächsten patches), kann man das jetzt schlecht mit 90 bewerten weil man sich sonst schnell wieder in die Nesseln setzt.
WoW wird natürlich höher bewertet. Mehr content und ein großes Gesamtpaket. WAR ist ja nur ein Bruchteil davon(und es fehlt ja bekanntlich noch einiges).

Wenn du dir unsicher bist, lass es. Das Spiel läuft dir nicht weg(es sei denn es wird eingestellt...dann haste aber nix verpasst ;-)). Wotlk kommt in 2 Monaten(und in 2 wochen vermutlich der patch mit 2 neuen arenen) und ist eine sichere Bank. Damit biste dann erstmal wieder 3-4 Monate beschäftigt. Spätestens danach sollte sich relativ deutlich rauskristallisiert haben ob WAR auch auf Dauer was zu bieten hat oder halt nicht...und du kannst eine ganz sichere Kaufentscheidung treffen. Außerdem dürfte es bis dahin auch eine richtige trial geben(selbst die open beta war in dieser hinsicht ja ein witz und man hatte keine wirkliche Chance sich für oder gegen das spiel zu entscheiden weil man einfach nichts zu sehen kriegte außer 2 tagen lags).


----------



## Streuneralex (23. September 2008)

Byrok schrieb:


> nein, nein und nochmals nein



Oh doch. Meilenweit besser als WoW.


----------



## Sorzzara (23. September 2008)

Hey Pacster du Newsdauerflamer, wer hat dich denn ins WAR Forum gelassen?

Um mal was klarzustellen...wer Aufgrund von Bewertungen, auf Seiten die ein 4 Jahre altes Asiagrindgame in den Himmel loben das genialste RvR MMORPG welches zur Zeit auf dem Markt ist verpasst, ist schlicht und ergreifend selber Schuld =)

Diesen Leuten wünsche ich ein schönes Leben, und weiterhin viel Spass beim Dailyquestfarmen ^^ 

bis denne, ich geh RvR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (23. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hey Pacster du Newsdauerflamer, wer hat dich denn ins WAR Forum gelassen?
> 
> Um mal was klarzustellen...wer Aufgrund von Bewertungen, auf Seiten die ein 4 Jahre altes Asiagrindgame in den Himmel loben das genialste RvR MMORPG welches zur Zeit auf dem Markt ist verpasst, ist schlicht und ergreifend selber Schuld =)
> 
> ...




Ist ja auch schwer das genialste RvR zu haben wenns nur noch ein anderes gibt...welches zufällig aus dem eigenen Hause kommt und noch eine umwerfende Spielerzahl von 35k hat(das Konzept rockt wohl nicht ganz so, eh?). Juhuuu....


PS: Der Unterschied zwischen dailyquestfarmen und öffentliche quest farmen? Richtig. Beim einen kriegst du immer die gleiche Belohnung...beim anderen gehst du eventuell mehr oder weniger leer aus weil ne Gruppe dir alles wegfischt. Sonst gibt es keinen. ;-)


----------



## starfither (23. September 2008)

ein onlinegame kann man niemals nach nicht mal 1 woche releas bewerten!!!!!! auch wen die beta getestet haben ist es kein grund jetzt schon eine frühe bewertung abzugeben!!!!


ein onlinegame geht erst ab höchsten level los!!!! die können mir wohl nicht erzählen das die in 5 tage alles in war gesehen haben!!!! für mich ist es eine beschissenste bewertung was man wohl abgeben kann....


----------



## DocFloppy (23. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ist ja auch schwer das genialste RvR zu haben wenns nur noch ein anderes gibt...welches zufällig aus dem eigenen Hause kommt und noch eine umwerfende Spielerzahl von 35k hat(das Konzept rockt wohl nicht ganz so, eh?). Juhuuu....



Na Du glänzt ja hier auch mit Unkenntnis. Oder einfach mit Ignoranz... kann ich nicht beurteilen.
DaoC war einer der Wegbereiter für WoW. Und es existiert auch bereits wesentlich länger (das mal zum "rocken" des Konzepts) Durch WoW ist dieses Genre Massentauglich geworden, ja. Aber das muss ja nicht unbedingt was positives sein.

Als WoW gehyped wurde und plötzlich DAS Spiel war, da hat natürlich kaum ein Neueinsteiger auf irgendwelche "alten" Spiele geschaut. Genau das ist ja auch der Grund warum viele Fanboys/girls heute glauben, dass WoW das MMORPG erfunden hätte. Die schauen nicht nach links und nicht nach rechts, die kennen nur WoW und wollen auch nur WoW kennen.

"Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht."           Gelle?

Ich bin auch mal gewaltig gespannt wer länger überlebt....Ultima oder WoW.... ich tippe aufs Erstere.


----------



## keen. (23. September 2008)

DocFloppy schrieb:


> ...
> Als WoW gehyped wurde und plötzlich DAS Spiel war, da hat natürlich kaum ein Neueinsteiger auf irgendwelche "alten" Spiele geschaut. Genau das ist ja auch der Grund warum viele Fanboys/girls heute glauben, dass WoW das MMORPG erfunden hätte. Die schauen nicht nach links und nicht nach rechts, die kennen nur WoW und wollen auch nur WoW kennen.
> 
> "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht."           Gelle?
> ...



danke für einen der wenigen sinnvollen und subjektiven posts hier , was ja schon die ausnahme is, leider .
und du sprichst das kernproblem der sache an, wobei viele die vorgänger nich kennen können, weils sie entweder damals noch nicht alt genug waren einen eigenen rechner, internet, oder sonstiges zu haben.

wow hat mit nichten den grundstein der mmorpgs gelegt, aber massentauglich gemacht wie du schon sagtest


----------



## Ekkiman (23. September 2008)

Also da kann man nun lange lamentieren. Tatsache ist, dass diese Massentauglichkeit mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür gesorgt hat das wir heute überhaupt Warhammer spielen.


----------



## DocFloppy (23. September 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> danke für einen der wenigen sinnvollen und subjektiven posts hier , was ja schon die ausnahme is, leider .
> und du sprichst das kernproblem der sache an, wobei viele die vorgänger nich kennen können, weils sie entweder damals noch nicht alt genug waren einen eigenen rechner, internet, oder sonstiges zu haben.
> 
> wow hat mit nichten den grundstein der mmorpgs gelegt, aber massentauglich gemacht wie du schon sagtest



Eben.

Hab auch garkein Problem damit das dies viele nicht kennen können. Und keiner verlangt das sie sich informieren sollen/müssen. Mit WoW den Einstieg in die Welt der MMORPG´s zu machen ist doch nicht das Schlechteste, im Gegenteil.

Was ich ganz schlimm finde ist, dass viele einfach diese Scheuklappen an den Augen haben und nur WoW sehen und die daraus resultierende unflexible Art zu argumentieren und mit einem neuen Spiel umzugehen (wenn man sich schon an Diskussionen beteiligt).

Da gibts Leute, die sind 15 Jahre alt und dermaßen fanatisch... 
Ich mein, muss doch keiner aufhören mit WoW, aber der Hass der einem da entgegenschlägt, der ist ja teils unglaublich.


----------



## DocFloppy (23. September 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Also da kann man nun lange lamentieren. Tatsache ist, dass diese Massentauglichkeit mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür gesorgt hat das wir heute überhaupt Warhammer spielen.



da kannste wohl Recht haben :-)


----------



## HugoBoss24 (23. September 2008)

rosabuffed schrieb:


> Nur 80% find ich ziemlich mies für so ein Game zumal WOW meist höher bewertet wird. Und WOW fand ich ziemlich öde und wenig anspruchsvoll.
> Grad wollt ich mir die Box besorgen und jetzt bin ich wieder unsicher :/
> 
> http://www.gameplanet.co.nz/pc/reviews/132...e-of-Reckoning/
> ...



besser selber testen. wie einige vorredner schon schrieben liegts teilweise an der grafik das die wertung ein bissel runter geht. aber ich denk jeder kann das nur für sich selber entscheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mir persönlich machts viel freude.
die vergleiche mancher antworten hier mit wow schon wieder nerven mich auf dauer. es sind zwei unterschiedliche spiele. ich spiele beide gern.


----------



## zadros (23. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ist ja auch schwer das genialste RvR zu haben wenns nur noch ein anderes gibt...welches zufällig aus dem eigenen Hause kommt und noch eine umwerfende Spielerzahl von 35k hat(das Konzept rockt wohl nicht ganz so, eh?).



Das Spiel ist bald 10 Jahre alt witzbold, da war MMORPG noch kein mainstream ... Ich für meinen Teil spiels immernoch weil Spaß die beste langzeit motivation ist auch wenn man mit RR13 nichts mehr im RvR "erreichen" kann, ausser eben Spaß zu haben.


----------



## mettman1 (23. September 2008)

die site hat auch spore mit 9.0/10.0 bewertet. 
auf die wertung würd ich eh nichts lassen -.-


----------



## Efgrib (23. September 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Troll dich ab ins WoW-Forum. Brachlandchat wirst du hier nicht finden.



du sorgst doch hier gut dafür...


----------



## el comerciante (23. September 2008)

Byrok schrieb:


> bist ja ein ganz ein lustiger oder? brachlandchat? haste viele erfahrungen damit gelle^^



sicher nicht soviel wie du


----------



## DocFloppy (23. September 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> du sorgst doch hier gut dafür...



..."schöne" Signatur...


----------



## Sethek (23. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Das Spiel läuft dir nicht weg(es sei denn es wird eingestellt...dann haste aber nix verpasst ;-)). Wotlk kommt in 2 Monaten(und in 2 wochen vermutlich der patch mit 2 neuen arenen) und ist eine sichere Bank. Damit biste dann erstmal wieder 3-4 Monate beschäftigt. Spätestens danach sollte sich relativ deutlich rauskristallisiert haben ob WAR auch auf Dauer was zu bieten hat oder halt nicht



Ist natürlich ein eigentlich guter Tipp - nur frage ich mich - wenn das jeder so macht, wie soll dann jemals ein anderes MMO als WoW kommen? Server zahlen sich nicht von alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insofern trag ich mit meinen mickrigen monatlichen Gebühren einen ebenso mickrigen aber vorhandenen Teil dazu bei, daß sich Nischenkonkurrenz etabliert, während jemand, der stumpf WoW weiterspielt, weil "mal schaun" eigentlich nur leecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bischen überzogen vielleicht, aber ich empfinde das tatsächlich so. War ist derzeit nicht schlecht und wird noch entwickelt - wer sichs leisten kann (1) und sich dafür interessiert (2), der sollte auch das ganze unterstützen. Ja, ist nicht fair trade sondern nur ein anderer großer Konzern, trotzdem.

Edit: Ausserdem ist die "emotionale Bindung" zu einem MMO mit allem, was dazu gehört, einge ganz andere, wenn man das "Pionier der ersten Stunde"-feeling hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (23. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hey Pacster du Newsdauerflamer, wer hat dich denn ins WAR Forum gelassen?
> 
> Um mal was klarzustellen...wer Aufgrund von Bewertungen, auf Seiten die ein 4 Jahre altes Asiagrindgame in den Himmel loben das genialste RvR MMORPG welches zur Zeit auf dem Markt ist verpasst, ist schlicht und ergreifend selber Schuld =)
> 
> ...




Naja, da muss ich gleich mal einhaken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Etwas entscheidendes wird nämlich vergessen. Jeder weiß wie es bei WoW im Endgame aussieht. Worauf es ankommt und ob es einem Spaß macht oder nicht.

Das ist ein Punkt, der bei Warhammer - das knapp eine Woche auf dem Markt ist - noch gar nicht diskutiert werden kann.

Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass er beim ersten Mal WoW spielen keinen Spaß gehabt hat. Sonst wäre er nie ans Endlevel gekommen und könnte das Endgame beurteilen.

Hier weiß niemand, ob WAR im Endgame genügend Dauermotivation bietet. Sämtliche Erfahrungen beruhen auf den Levelprozeß. Das ist die Motivation derzeit. Die Zeit wird es zeigen, ob sich noch genügend für das Endgame begeistern lassen können. 

Und mal nebenbei, ich weiß nicht was an einer Wertung von 8/10 so schlecht sein soll @ TE?


----------



## Sethek (23. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ist ja auch schwer das genialste RvR zu haben wenns nur noch ein anderes gibt...welches zufällig aus dem eigenen Hause kommt und noch eine umwerfende Spielerzahl von 35k hat(das Konzept rockt wohl nicht ganz so, eh?). Juhuuu....


Wurde ja schon allenthalben mehrfach angemarkert. Ich finds schade, daß jemand, dessen Beiträge ich normalerweise echt gern lese, auch wenn er eine durchweg andere Meinung vertritt, hier so ins flamen abdriftet. DAoC fährt seit zehn Jahren gewinne ein, das müsste Dir auch klar sein, nur ignorierst Du das einfach und nimmst aktuelle Spielerzahlen, weils Deiner Argumentation dient bzw. diese sogar ausschließlich stützt.

Und ja, ich glaube, daß Massentauglichkeit bei WoW wesentlich höher anzusiedeln ist - nur hat das auch niemand, noch nicht mal Mythic, je in Abrede gestellt.



> PS: Der Unterschied zwischen dailyquestfarmen und öffentliche quest farmen? Richtig. Beim einen kriegst du immer die gleiche Belohnung...beim anderen gehst du eventuell mehr oder weniger leer aus weil ne Gruppe dir alles wegfischt. Sonst gibt es keinen. ;-)



Stimmt, die dailyquests waren wirklich schwierig, jedesmal ne neue Herausforderung, und haben allesamt Gruppen oder mehrere Spieler erfordert, die auch ihre Klassen einigermassen beherrschen. Erneut ein völlig undifferenzierter Klamaukbeitrag.

Bitte gleit nicht auch noch ins seicht-dumpfe getrolle ab. Danke.


----------



## Cressari (23. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wotlk kommt in 2 Monaten(und in 2 wochen vermutlich der patch mit 2 neuen arenen) und ist eine sichere Bank. Damit biste dann erstmal wieder 3-4 Monate beschäftigt.



Jo! Wieder 10 Level, neue Instanze in die man hohl wieder und wieder reinrennen kann. Und nicht vergessen - was neues zum farmen! 

GÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHN!


----------



## Shido19 (23. September 2008)

Was gebt ihr so viel Wert auf solche besch... Gamechecks, spielt ihr Spiele nur, wenn ein Game eine bestimmte Wertung erhalten hat? Ich spiele ein Spiel, weil ich Spass habe und da ist es mir völlig latte, ob irgendwelche Leute behaupten, ob sie nun Ahnung davon haben oder nicht, dass das Game scheise sei! Ich würde WAR sogar spielen, wenn nur 100.000 Leute auf den Servern wären und es eine Bewertung von 3/10 bekommen hätte.

Teste es einfach und ziehe deine eigenen Schlussfolgerungen, das ist meine Meinung!

Grüße


----------



## Skullzigg (23. September 2008)

rosabuffed schrieb:


> Nur 80% find ich ziemlich mies für so ein Game zumal WOW meist höher bewertet wird. Und WOW fand ich ziemlich öde und wenig anspruchsvoll.
> Grad wollt ich mir die Box besorgen und jetzt bin ich wieder unsicher :/
> 
> http://www.gameplanet.co.nz/pc/reviews/132...e-of-Reckoning/
> ...



häh lol du willst dir wegen einer note oder halt bewertung kein spiel kaufen bzw spielen?
LoL!!


----------



## Sethek (23. September 2008)

Cressari schrieb:


> Jo! Wieder 10 Level, neue Instanze in die man hohl wieder und wieder reinrennen kann. Und nicht vergessen - was neues zum farmen!
> 
> GÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHN!



Tja,

Nicht immer ist das, was man selbst toll findet, auch das non plus ultra der Allgemeinheit. Allerdings hat sich nunmal erwiesen, daß der Großteil der MMO-Zocker dem WoW-Konzept schlicht und einfach etwas abgewinnen kann. Ich selber mag nur Teile davon, aber deswegen verschließ ich mich nicht vor der Tatsache, daß WotLK definitiv für den "typischen Zocker" eine sichere Bank ist. Wer halt kein "typischer Zocker" ist, für den gilt das auch nicht.

Da kann man argumentieren, was man will, man steht gegen den persönlichen Geschmack des Gesprächsprtners einerseits und den Vorlieben der breiten Masse andererseits argumentativ auf verlorenem Posten, weils  einfach keine Allgemeingültigkeit gibt. Für mich ist WAR > WOW, aber nicht minder legitim ist es, das andersrum zu sehen, und ich bin mir klar, daß ich mit meiner Meinung zu einer Minderheit gehöre. 

Was ich allerdings wirklich bescheiden finde, ist die Art und Weise, wie hier ein Kampf hochstilisiert wird mit Fanatikern auf beiden Seiten, die auf Zurechnungsfähigkeit und gesunden Menschenverstand keinerlei Wert legen. Das versteh ich bei Fußballfans schon nicht...aber der Mensch ist nunmal in Massen beeinflussbar, zum guten wie zum schlechten. Nimm den Fanatikern ihren Lebensstandard, ihre Bildung und ihre Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten, kurz, halte sie dumm, dann argumentieren sie für "ihre Sache" nicht mit flameposts, sondern mit Bomben.

Typisch Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (23. September 2008)

Anthrazides schrieb:


> MUAHAHA! Genauso gehts mir auch! Früher hab ich immer ein Problem damit gehabt, Unbedürftigen mein Hobby "Rollenspiel" zu erklären und mich geschämt, mit den ganzen Honks auf den Cons rumzuschlurfen. Aber weißt Du was? Die konnte man wenigstens mal über den Tisch ziehen wenn sie frech wurden. Leider scheint die ganze Computerspielszene (nicht nur die MMOs) den asozialen Bodensatz der Gesellschaft anzuziehen, der hier (leider) keine Konsequenzen befürchten muß. Die werdens nicht lernen, nie. Man kann nur hoffen, das sie in ihren muffigen Zimmern bleiben, hinter runtergezogenen Rollläden vor sich hinstinken und den Rest der Welt unbehelligt lassen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (23. September 2008)

Namaste

in der neuen Gamstar ist ein Testbericht drin, allerdings noch ohne abschließende Wertung.
Der Bericht ist allerdings sehr positiv Grundtenor: Ein überraschend fertiges Spiel.

Ab morgen ist die Ausgabe im Handel.


----------



## Cressari (23. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Nimm den Fanatikern ihren Lebensstandard, ihre Bildung und ihre Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten, kurz, halte sie dumm, dann argumentieren sie für "ihre Sache" nicht mit flameposts, sondern mit Bomben.
> Typisch Mensch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast nen ausgeprägten Hang zu Pathos und Dramatik. Wenn mein Beitrag ne Bombe war, na dann gut Nacht um halb sechse. Dann fliegen Dir die Bomben ja nur so um die Ohren. Schalt mal nen Gang runter oder trink n Bier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2008)

Er hat doch recht... hatten wir doch alles schonmal... damals war's eben Christen gegen Muslime in den Kreuzzügen...
Heute sind es WoW-Fanboys gegen alles...


----------



## WAR-Silverwolf (23. September 2008)

Mein Gott, mit knapp 11 Millionen aktiven Accounts ist WoW nunmal das aktuelle Maß aller Dinge. Man kann es lieben, man kann es hassen, aber wieso zum Geier muss man sich total kindisch auf jeden stürzen, dem WoW gefällt, nur weil man es selbst vielleicht nicht mag? Ich dachte eigentlich, dass hier immer noch Meinungsfreiheit herrscht. Und so furchtbar kann das Spiel nicht sein, wenn es jeder kennt und jeder mal gespielt hat oder immer noch spielt. Ich mag es auch nicht, aber irgendwas machen die wohl richtig und ich verspühre nicht das Bedürfnis, jemanden zu steinigen, nur weil er WoW lieber mag als WAR. Sind alles nur Spiele... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stellt euch net so an!


----------



## Sethek (23. September 2008)

Cressari schrieb:


> Du hast nen ausgeprägten Hang zu Pathos und Dramatik. Wenn mein Beitrag ne Bombe war, na dann gut Nacht um halb sechse. Dann fliegen Dir die Bomben ja nur so um die Ohren. Schalt mal nen Gang runter oder trink n Bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dankeschön für die netten Worte.


----------



## Tic0 (23. September 2008)

Och naja, 80% ist doch in Ordnung. Ich meine, WAR ist atm alles andere als perfekt, potential
hats allerdings sehr viel, von daher könnte ich mir vorstellen das es durchaus noch steigt, die
Bewertung. Auch wenn selbst 80% ganz in Ordnung sind...


----------



## Kregar (23. September 2008)

Ich geh mal wieder zurück zum Topic, wenns nix ausmacht *g*

Ich vertraue, auch wenn das vielleicht den buffies nicht so gut gefällt nur auf eine Wertung: Nämlich die von metacritics. Das ist eine Seite die eine Meta-Bewertung aus vielen einzelnen Reviews zusammenstellt. Die Reviews kommen durch Fachmagazine im Print-Bereich, durch Online-Seiten aber auch (vor allem bei Kinofilmen) aus großen US-Tageszeitungen. Diese Bewertung ist auch ziemlich die Einzige, die von den Spieleherstellern selbst als Maßstab genommen wird.

Bei Warhammer gibt es aktuell noch keine Metacritic-Score, weil noch 4 Reviews erwartet werden, aber bisher siehts ned schlecht aus: 

http://www.metacritics.com/games/platforms...warhammeronline

Momentan würde WAR bei 83 Punkten stehen, bei den ausstehenden Bewertungen sind noch IGN und Gamespot sicherlich dabei, die bereits angedeuted haben, dass WAR eine ziemlich hohe Bewertung kriegt. Sprich, gegen Ende wird wohl irgendwas um die 85 rauskommen. Das ist recht ordentlich, denn WOW: BC hat ja auch "nur" 91. Und in dem Bereich tun sich die Spiele eigentlich nicht sehr viel von der Qualität und es liegt am persönlichen Geschmack des Spielers das Eine oder das Andere zu bevorzugen.

Ich persönlich spiele WAR seit Februar Beta und ich kann alle die sich sorgen ums Endgame machen (vor allem auch Sorgen wegen der Streichungen der Hauptstädte) beruhigen: Man hat am Ende 9 Zonen um die gekämpft wird, eine Riesenburgschlacht Zone, viele Szenarien und die Stadteroberung. Der Vorteil am RVR System ist, dass er von selbst dynamisch bleibt und man nicht so viel neuen Content nachbasteln muss, um die Spieler mit etwas neuem zu unterhalten. Denn der Kampfverlauf den die Spieler gestalten ist immer wieder anders. Und DAS ist für mich letztendlich der Punkt, an dem ich bei WOW immer wieder gelangweilt war: Ich hatte alles gesehen, das gesehene war ja auch lustig, aber das dann in der 5ten Wiederholung ist für mich schrecklich fade. Und für Spieler wie mich ist WAR dann eben die bessere Wahl. Wenn Du auf PVE-Instanzen stehst und es Dir nichts ausmacht diese öfters zu wiederholen, weil sonst nix frisches neues zu tun ist, dann bleib bei WOW. Insofern finde ich es für die Spieler allgemein eine unglaublich gute Sache, dass es ein Spiel wie WAR endlich gibt.


----------



## Disasterio (23. September 2008)

Du musst aber bedenken das Blizzard auch gut was für die Wertungen zahlt, sonst würde es nicht in Grafik 8/10 kriegen und ein Herr der Ringe Online auch.
Zumindest bei Gamestar


----------



## Shintuargar (23. September 2008)

Disasterio schrieb:


> Du musst aber bedenken das Blizzard auch gut was für die Wertungen zahlt, sonst würde es nicht in Grafik 8/10 kriegen und ein Herr der Ringe Online auch.
> Zumindest bei Gamestar



Achja, dieses Argument hat noch gefehlt. Natürlich hat nur Blizzard die Möglichkeit dazu Wertungen zu kaufen. EA ist ja nur ein kleines Licht im Spielemarkt und würde natürlich nie auf die Idee kommen, diese Möglichkeit ebenso in Betracht zu ziehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueMorgor (24. September 2008)

Schade Byrok, willkommen auf Ignore! (Kannst dich zu David und Rapdef gesellen, dann sind sie nicht alleine!)


----------



## Damatar (24. September 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> Sagen wir einfach WAR ist _anders_ als WoW und vorallem noch nicht perfekt.
> 
> Jeder der WoW bevorzugt sollte bei WoW bleiben und hier nicht über WAR diskutieren...bringt ja eh nix!


und was mit denne  die beides spielen und beides toll findenO.o


----------



## Nulpin (24. September 2008)

Heute 2 Stunden eine  Burg für die Ordnung Verteidigt!!!
Endloser ansturm der Zerstörung....
Hat aber auch endlos viel Spass gemacht 

Open RvR rockt wie Sau und deswegen Spiel ich es lieber als alles andere zur Zeit!
80% hin oder her....

Eigene Meinung FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (24. September 2008)

Byrok schrieb:


> nein, nein und nochmals nein



JAA JAA und nochmals JAA. Keine blöden Skriptmobs mehr über 4 Stunden in Instanzen verhauen, kein doofgefarme. Das Richtige für Leute die arbeiten.
Hab WoW beendet.


----------



## Alasken (24. September 2008)

rosabuffed schrieb:


> Nur 80% find ich ziemlich mies für so ein Game zumal WOW meist höher bewertet wird. Und WOW fand ich ziemlich öde und wenig anspruchsvoll.
> Grad wollt ich mir die Box besorgen und jetzt bin ich wieder unsicher :/
> 
> http://www.gameplanet.co.nz/pc/reviews/132...e-of-Reckoning/
> ...



dazu sag ich nur

who the fuck is gameplanet ? .cz  ?

lol hobby spielebewerter ...


----------



## Cooljoo (25. September 2008)

Hi, also ich zocke WoW seit 2 jahre und hat mir immer spaß gemacht. Natürlich gibt es auch zeite das, das spiel langweilig wird und vorgestern war so ein tag. Hab hier im forum mich über WAR infomiert und hab auch die komentare gelesen. Hab es mir dann für 45 Euro gekauft und installiert. Meine meinung zum Spiel:
Man kann es spielen, schlecht ist es nicht. Aber ich hab mir was anderes vorgestellt. Und ehrlich gesagt sehe ich kein unterschied zwischen WoW PvP und WAR PvP. Die Ordung verteidigt eine Flage und dann kommen die Zerstörer und kloppen sich genau so wie bei WoW PvP. Der einzigste unterschied ist das WAR total lakt und verbuggt ist. Ich vergleiche WAR mit Marzipan manche leute liebes es und andere nicht. Und nun weiß ich das mir das auch nicht so schmeckt.
P.S wer das spiel haben möchte, verkaufe es für 25 euro + account natürlich!

Bye


----------



## Gorgamir (25. September 2008)

Was leider keiner sieht ist, dass WAR noch keinen einzigen Patch / Content Update bekommen hat. Es steckt noch in den Kinderschuhe.

Nun, jetzt ist es bloss leider so, dass WAR jetzt schon fast mit WoW mithalten kann und in einigen Sachen einfach besser ist. Und WoW hat dazu rund 15gb an Patches gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


World of Warcraft hatte am Anfang genauso kleine Fehler wie Warhammer Online, wieso sollte es also nicht auch noch weiter ausgebaut werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


Gerade was PVP angeht bringt Warhammer so viele absolut geile Ideen mit, da kann WOW nicht mithalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









EDIT:

Woaaah bei dem Poster über mir könnte ich schon wieder ausrasten! Das Spiel existiert seit knapp 2 Wochen, du hast vermutlich nichtmal bis level 20 gespielt aber erlaubst dir ein urteil übers PvP? Hast du dir denn überhaupt mal das Open PVP angeschaut? Ohhhh weia!


----------



## Ætherschwall (25. September 2008)

Ich konnte nach Jahren wieder erst richtig Spiele genießen, seidem ich aufgehört habe die Meinungen über Spiele zu lesen, klingt komisch ist aber so bei mir.

TE: kauf dir W.a.r wirste nicht bereuen ist ein tipp von mir.

Mfg.


----------



## Cooljoo (25. September 2008)

Nee hab es bis rang 8 gezockt und da kannst du sagen was du möchtest, ich finde WAR scheisse. Sry ist halt meine meinung! Wenn dir das spiel gefällt dann zock es ruhig weiter und ich persönlich wünsche dir viel spaß damit. Aber mein ding ist das nicht! Vielleicht in 2 jahren wenn es besser geworden ist zock ich es nochmal an.


----------



## Halwin (25. September 2008)

Anthrazides schrieb:


> MUAHAHA! Genauso gehts mir auch! Früher hab ich immer ein Problem damit gehabt, Unbedürftigen mein Hobby "Rollenspiel" zu erklären und mich geschämt, mit den ganzen Honks auf den Cons rumzuschlurfen. Aber weißt Du was? Die konnte man wenigstens mal über den Tisch ziehen wenn sie frech wurden. Leider scheint die ganze Computerspielszene (nicht nur die MMOs) den asozialen Bodensatz der Gesellschaft anzuziehen, der hier (leider) keine Konsequenzen befürchten muß. Die werdens nicht lernen, nie. Man kann nur hoffen, das sie in ihren muffigen Zimmern bleiben, hinter runtergezogenen Rollläden vor sich hinstinken und den Rest der Welt unbehelligt lassen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein!!! Du lehnst dich aber ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2008)

Er hat aber Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halwin (25. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Er hat aber Recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann... Herzlich willkommen im Bodensatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2008)

Na danke darauf verzichte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War halt damals besser bevor die Masse kam... 
Ist immer so... wenige Menschen, kleine Grüppchen sind im Ansatz Intelligent
Ein haufen Menschen, eine große Masse ist eher zu vergleichen mit einem haufen aufgeschreckter Hühner *gg*


----------



## Alasken (25. September 2008)

bla schrieb:


> MUAHAHA! Genauso gehts mir auch! Früher hab ich immer ein Problem damit gehabt, Unbedürftigen mein Hobby "Rollenspiel" zu erklären und mich geschämt, mit den ganzen Honks auf den Cons rumzuschlurfen. Aber weißt Du was? Die konnte man wenigstens mal über den Tisch ziehen wenn sie frech wurden. Leider scheint die ganze Computerspielszene (nicht nur die MMOs) den asozialen Bodensatz der Gesellschaft anzuziehen, der hier (leider) keine Konsequenzen befürchten muß. Die werdens nicht lernen, nie. Man kann nur hoffen, das sie in ihren muffigen Zimmern bleiben, hinter runtergezogenen Rollläden vor sich hinstinken und den Rest der Welt unbehelligt lassen... wink.gif



dito 

ich muss ehrlich sagen ich seh das genauso ... leider is die gaming szene immer noch zu nerd verseucht ...

stereotyp: alle pc spieler vorallem solche die mmos zoggn sind pickelige freaks die in ihren dunklen zimmern hocken, keine freunde haben, noch nien mädel ge***** haben und sozial nicht kompetent sind ...

ich hätte japaner werden sollen ... ich wussts ... da is esport eben sport ...


----------



## salimyr (25. September 2008)

Cooljoo schrieb:


> Nee hab es bis rang 8 gezockt und da kannst du sagen was du möchtest, ich finde WAR scheisse. Sry ist halt meine meinung! Wenn dir das spiel gefällt dann zock es ruhig weiter und ich persönlich wünsche dir viel spaß damit. Aber mein ding ist das nicht! Vielleicht in 2 jahren wenn es besser geworden ist zock ich es nochmal an.



Ich wuerde an deiner Stelle es auch in 2 Jahren nicht anzocken - das Prinzip bleibt das selbe, also wirst du es auch in 2 Jahren Scheisse finden.
Ist halt ein PVP Spiel im epischen Sinne - wer lieber Instanzen abarbeitet und sich dazu zwingen muss wird nicht gluecklich werden im Spiel. Und du wuerdest damit nicht nur dir, sondern auch den WAR Spielern einen Gefallen tun, fernzubleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (25. September 2008)

Joa, ändern am System des Spiels wird sich nichts.
Besser im Sinne von Performance, Lags etc. wirds relativ zügig, da brauchst keine zwei Jahre warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei es bei mir auch jetzt schon rund läuft. Hier und da noch Bugs, aber bisher alle nicht so wild.

Ich warte auf einen Nachtest des Spiels. MMORPG Release Tests sind ja eh nur ein Schuss ins Blaue.


----------



## Taz66 (25. September 2008)

So 1. WoW ist KEIN PVP-Spiel,es war von Anfang an ein PVE-Spiel und wird auch niemals ein PVP-Spiel werden.

2.WAR ist ein RvR (PVP) Spiel und hat nur PVE-Elemente das es nicht alzulange Dauert um auf die Maximalstufe zu kommen.

3. Wie oft noch man kann War nicht mit WOW vergleichen (obwoll die ja viel von WoW abgeschaut haben).

4.Alle beide Spiele haben ihre vor und Nachteile.

5.WAR ist gerade mal frisch auf dem Markt,da kann man nicht Erwarten das es schon Perfekt ist (was es ja auch nie werden wird).

Und 80% ist ein sehr guter Wert für ein Spiel,da sollten andere erst mal hinkommen.

. und aus


----------



## Halwin (25. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> dito
> 
> ich muss ehrlich sagen ich seh das genauso ... leider is die gaming szene immer noch zu nerd verseucht ...
> 
> ...



du hast vergessen...

...und irgendwann mit 'ner Shotgun in 'ner Schule rumballern.

Pauschalurlaub schon gebucht?


----------



## glockenturm11 (25. September 2008)

Also hier gibts schon ne Menge Wertungen und die sind doch beachtlich

http://www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/pc/warhammeronline


94
94
88
80
80


Mal abwarten wie ign bewertet...


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> leider is die gaming szene immer noch zu nerd verseucht ...



Wieso leider? Ohne uns Nerds würde es gar keine "Gaming Szene" geben!


----------



## Geige (25. September 2008)

war macht spaß!

sogar sehr! während des lvlns sich einfach mal für n szenario einschreiben reinkommen sich n bisschen prügeln und weiter
questen ist super!

auch das interface ist(zwar an wow angelehnt) hat aber doch seinen ganz eigenen feinschliff!


----------

